# Extender el Alcance de un bluetooth



## locoar07 (Abr 30, 2007)

Quería saber si hay alguna forma de destripar mi adaptador bluetooth usb para aumentar el alcance con algún tipo de amplificador y una antena, leei por ahí que se puede hacer llegar hasta 45 Kilómetros comprando un kit que por supuesto esta por arriba de los 200 dólares y ni loco gasto eso.

Yo no Quiero llegar a los 45 Km. pero por lo menos duplicar o triplicar el alcance.
Está interesante, no estaría muy bueno tener una red bluetooth de 45 Km. jajaj mientras ustedes me ayudan yo voy a seguir soñando


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 30, 2007)

Dudo mucho lo de los 45km con blue, con wireless puede.

Googlea un poco sobre antenas para blue es la forma mas sencilla y barata de aumentar el alcance y siempre ten presente que una buena antena es casi el 80% de un buen transimisor.

En recepcion no es tan importante pero en recepcion es la diferencia entre llegar a poco mas de tu nariz a toda la manzana y eso con la misma potencia.

este tio hizo esto, pero no me gusta
http://www.dngloz.com/mods/pc-modz/bluetooth-antenna-modification.php

Yo he construido esta para wifi y realmente me funciona muy bien, me parece que para blue te servira.
evita cables largos.

http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/15/how-to-build-a-wifi-biquad-dish-antenna/


----------



## locoar07 (Abr 30, 2007)

Me abriste la cabeza hacia un mundo que ya había olvidado yo tengo una red wireless que hace mucho que no toco y en ese momento busque sobre las mejores antenas para mi red y ahora que recuerdo vi una antena en la cual ponían dentro de la carcasa de plástico.







obviamente sacaban todo lo que tenia adentro que no servia para nada y luego con un alargue usb lo conectaban.
lo que no se si esto se podra hacer con el bluetooth y tampoco cuando cable se podria usar lastima que esta solamente me funcionaria si estoy parado frente la antena lo que yo buscaba es poder acceder desde cualquier punto de mi pueblo.

Por lo del Alcance de 45 km te muestro una de las paginas en las cuales podes ver la noticia 
http://tecnochica.com/2006/12/antena-permite-extender-el-alcance-de-bluetooth-a-45-kilometros/ 
¡


----------



## dcsalg (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola, Una consulta leyendo en internet estoy buscando de ver aumentar la distancia de un modulo bluetooth para que pueda abarcar la señal en toda la casa. En realidad no veo algo que sea claro, lo que necesito es colocar un modulo bluethoot en una casa que es controlado con un pic, para poder utilizar mi celular, el problema que no llega a todos los ambientes, cómo puedo hacer para umentar la potencia o colocar algo para que llegue?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 11, 2015)

> para poder utilizar mi celular


Ese es el mayor problema, el Bluetooth es una PAN (Red de área personal), no está diseñada para tener alcance más allá de donde una persona se encuentra, el teléfono no tendrá un alcance tan alto, su estándar indica 10 metros (Bluetooth Clase 2) en línea visible. Aún si pudiera llegar la señal a toda la casa (Bluetooth Clase 1 ronda los 100 metros), es más probable que el teléfono no pueda retornar los datos (la mayoría solo es Clase 2).

Si tienes la posibilidad te recomendaría que cambiaras de Bluetooth a un protocolo en red LAN o WLAN, el IoT (Internet de la cosas) se está volviendo popular y ahora hay microcontroladores que implementan Wi-Fi o Ethernet para comunicarse, o también venden módulos para ello.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 11, 2015)

Buenas noches

Si es para un recinto cerrado, la solución está en usar Cable Radiante.

Es el sistema que se emplea para tener cobertura en túneles, minas...

En Internet encontrarás información.

Sal U2


----------



## dcsalg (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola miguelus es una casa con habitaciones y algunas llega y otras no por las paredes, si sabes, tenés un ejemplo así veo?

O sino yo nunca programa un pic con un módulo WiFi lo que quiero hagan de cuenta es prender o apagar una luz si es por WiFi alguien tiene un ejemplo sencillo así después lo voy adaptando


----------



## dcsalg (Ago 13, 2015)

Alguien tiene un programa que pueda controlar el pic mediante wifi, algo sencillo asi tengo una idea aunque sea que con un programa decelular envie encender y apagar una lamparita, si alguien tiene? gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2015)

Hay modulitos de "uart por WiFi" no los he probado, pero igual te valen.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 10, 2016)

se me complica con el modulo wifi no conozco mucho me parece mas facil con el bluetooth,


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2016)

Hay módulos uart a RF que se supone que llegan al km y medio


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 10, 2016)

Yo lo que quiero hacer es controlar la domótica con Bluetooth mediante celular pero no llega a todos los rincones de la casa. Estoy aprendiendo lo de Bluetooth y pude ya hacer una prueba pero WiFi nose ni como empezar. Por eso quiero que el celular pueda conectarme al hc06 de lugares más lejos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2016)

Para hacerla corta: o aprendes a programar aplicaciones en red o te quedas con las ganas de hacer "domotica interactiva".
Bluetooth no es la solucion, por mas que sea facil de usar.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 10, 2016)

Pero que tipo de módulo usarias.? Para eso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2016)

No se que modulo puedas usar.... depende de que cosa se el controlador local. No es lo mismo que pongas un pic, que un arduino, un R-Pi o una PC.
Si cada dispositivo debe tener interfaz de red... la solucion puede ser diferente..
Propone claramente lo que pretendes hacer y conversamos como lograrlo (ese tema fue mi tesis de maestria hace 12 años... pero no habia tanta tecnologia al alcance de la mano)


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 10, 2016)

La cosa es utilizar un pic programado en ccs que como es domótica lo que quiero hacer, y controlarlo del celular es utilizar el Bluetooth pero bueno voy a otra habitación y ya no funciona. Entonces la verdad ver que usar pero jamás utilice wifi


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2016)

Por bluetooth tendrás que emparejar cada habitación. Igual hay pero no he visto módulos bluetooth PAN, todos los que he visto eran UART.
Una red local cableada o wifi me parece la mejor solución.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 11, 2016)

Me dejaste sorprendido la primera vez que escuchó Bluetooth pan. Sisi es UART la que tengo el HC06. Yo las prendó las luces de las teclas, pero también quería hacerlo del celular, por eso. Cuando me decis de hacer una red a que te referís? Otra pregunta capaz es tonta? No se pueden conectar varios Bluetooth a una misma UART.? Porque ahora los celulares es como que se van conectando sólo, cuando ve que una señal es más fuerte selecciona el otro módulo capaz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2016)

Vienen modulos wifi para pics y arduino tales como este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-597963870-modulo-wifi-serial-esp8266-ideal-arduino-pic-_JM_
Es barato y te saca un problema de encima...

(Yo no lo vendo ni conozco al vendedor, y en mercadolibre hay una parva de ofertas)


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 11, 2016)

Sabes que sucede que el 90% de los ejemplos son con arduino no pic. Me gusta ese que decis ahora algo tan sencillo colocó  4 o 5 leds,  y lo quiero encender con el pic pero la información es recibida por el módulo WiFi que mediante un programa en celular realizado en app inventor lo controle. Bueno eso no encontré aún para ver como es el código fuente o como lo hacen


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2016)

Con los módulos wifi hay quien los usa sin pic ni arduino; tienen 6 GPIOs que se pueden programar directamente y para la mayoría de las aplicaciones es suficiente.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 11, 2016)

Si entiendo lo que decis pero no me sirve. Yo quiero la comunicación porque voy a usar pic no me sirve eso sólo. Por eso insisto que no hay ejemplos viendo uno de esos se como comenzar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2016)

No veo que sea tanto lio. Microchip te da un stack TCP/IP y los modulos wifi se comunican via I2C o SPI


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 12, 2016)

El ESP8266 que viene con las patas GPIO 0,Tx, Rx, ese es por UART veo. Inconveniente como me comunicó con ese aparatito ? Para que luego mediante un pic haga las funciones que yo necesito? Si por ejemplo tengo muchos sectores para encender lámparas, frente casa, atrás, parqué , habitaciones, cierre de gas por electrovalvulas, y demás como es que se hace? Yo lo estoy haciendo para mi eso son mis pasatiempos, con Bluetooth logre hacer algo pero no me sirve por cuestiones de distancia entonces es como hago con eso porque no lo se usar y lo que veo es para arduino, y lo que más bronca me da que no me gusta arduino me gusta los pic y no hay ejemplos concretos. Por eso quiero ver algo tan sencillo que con un celular prendan y apaguen un les pero que lo hagan con el esp8266 conectado a un pic viendo algo del código se por donde comenzar pero no veo.
Quiero creer que voy a poder controlarlo de cualquier lado de la casa y nonque este limitado como el Bluetooth.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 13, 2016)

Para entendernos el módulo hace de "max232" inalámbrico.
Lo lógico sería poner un modulito por habitación cada uno con su IP. Si vas a centralizar toda la instalación en un punto te va a hacer falta un tubo como una pierna de gordo para pasar los cables, además gastarás una fortuna en cobre.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 13, 2016)

Listo entiendo, ahora la pregunta 232 no es punto a punto? Y suponiendo que se use 485. Estoy en la misma porque no utilice WiFi nunca, estoy viendo ejemplos por internet y repito siempre es con arduino algo que no me gusta nada. Lo que no entiendo porque ll complican con el módulo WiFi no término de verlo claro.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2016)

Ahora vengo yo a complicar más las cosas 

Primero, si querés algo que pueda pasar alguna pared es mejor a tirarse a frecuencias bajas en vez de 2.4GHz. Dentro de las bandas ISM (libres y gratuitas para usar) podes tener 800 y pico o 915 MHz, o 433 MHz.
Al tener menor frecuencia puede pasar mejor obstáculos con menor energía compara con 2.4GHz (que es lo que usa WiFi y Bluetooth).
Ese es un punto.

Otro es que siendo para una aplicación de domótica probablemente no te convenga andar lidiando con WiFi que es una comunicación compleja, segura, de alto ancho de banda y alto consumo.
Para domótica el ancho de bando es mínimo, hay muchos puntos a controlar (distribuída), la seguridad está bueno que el protocolo pueda lidiar con eso.
Ahora está de moda el WSN (wireless sensing network) o como el marketing lo llama "internet de las cosas" o IoT que lo vienen empujando hace más de 5 años y nunca despega (parece que a nadie le interesa que tu heladera hable con el supermercado para auto-reponer la leche).
Hay un montón de cosas interesantes blablabla pero yo empezaría por algo hecho, que ya tenga los modulitos de hardware hechos, y que venga un protocolo abierto y libre disponible para varios micros.
Porque una solución de esas?, como dije: muchos nodos distribuidos, muy bajo ancho de banda, además supongo que esos nodos no van a estar enchufados a 220Vac sino que ¿quizás los pienses usar con batería?. Por eso no es conveniente usar algo con mucho ancho de banda que no lo vas a usar (alto consumo), y que te va a hacer que cada esclavo tenga que tener un micro de 32 bits para poder correr el protocolo de comunicaciones que para WiFi es bastante pesado.

Dentro de esas cosas cocinadas para usar están los zigbee o xbee o algo-bee. Mastica algunas de estas charlas para ver si sirve o no:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f47/asesoria-modulos-arduinos-118617/#post930072

Entonces yo pensaría en varios modulitos transceiver bee, más 1 puente/bridge bee a WiFi o Bluetooth para poder usar con el celular.

Ah sí, ahora está expandiéndose Bluetooth BLE o Smart (no confundir con bluetoooth 4.0) que se supone es para sensores que se comunican de vez en cuando, pero dudo que vengan modulitos listos para armar una red de sensores con eso (quizás me equivoco).

Feliz confusión !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2016)

Es que el P.O. solo necesita conectar via wifi el celu con un pic que actua como una suerte de controlador local maestro de todo el sistema. Aun no ha dicho que pasa con los modulos esclavos... si es que existen.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 13, 2016)

Mi intención es asi: va haber un pic18f46k22 me gusto ese, quería y varios mcp23017 si mal no recuerdo el número de integrado. El mudulo WiFi es para el celular y comandar al micro, preciono encender luz de pasillo y lo haga.  Pero también voy a tener teclas para encender la luz del pasillo. Por otro lado tengo esos relés instalados sobre los techos que no se ven que van a más luces que esos son comandados también con el micro, puede ser por cable u otro medio cable es fácil otro medio sería cosa de verlo. Sabiendo esto entonces ya saben el módulo WiFi es para el celular micro, como también podría utilizar un módulo Bluetooth que ese si conozco algo, el problema que no puedo comandarlo de cualquier lado porque no me llevan las señales de Bluetooth. Que hago??


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que el P.O. solo necesita conectar via wifi el celu con un pic que actua como una suerte de controlador local maestro de todo el sistema. Aun no ha dicho que pasa con los modulos esclavos... si es que existen.



Ok, si, leí domótica y pensé en WSN, a lo mejor la aplicación es bastante más sencilla y no hace falta meterse en esos bosques.



dcsalg dijo:


> Mi intención es asi: va haber un pic18f46k22 me  gusto ese, quería y varios mcp23017 si mal no recuerdo el número de  integrado.


Micro 8 bits + expansores I/O... ok



			
				dcsalg dijo:
			
		

> El mudulo WiFi es para el celular y comandar al micro,  preciono encender luz de pasillo y lo haga.  Pero también voy a tener  teclas para encender la luz del pasillo. Por otro lado tengo esos relés  instalados sobre los techos que no se ven que van a más luces que esos  son comandados también con el micro, puede ser por cable u otro medio  cable es fácil otro medio sería cosa de verlo.
> 
> Sabiendo esto entonces ya  saben el módulo WiFi es para el celular micro, como también podría  utilizar un módulo Bluetooth que ese si conozco algo, el problema que no  puedo comandarlo de cualquier lado porque no me llevan las señales de  Bluetooth. Que hago??



Aaaahhhh, listo, entonces nos olvidamos de la cosa inalámbrica, listo, entonces nada de jorobar con xbee ni nada de eso. Solo se precisa algo inalámbrico para comunicarse con el PIC.

Ok, entonces la pregunta es, que modulo bluetooth estas usando?, quizás es cuestión de mandarle más potencia y listo, fijate que en algún lado debe decir clase (class) que eso se refiere a la potencia que irradia el módulo.
Podés tratar de usar un módulo que irradie más potencia y que también sea más sensible.
O que el módulo conectado al pic tenga una antena más grande.
Este le soldó un conductor de 30 mm para ampliar rango: http://www.instructables.com/id/Increase-and-extend-the-range-of-a-USB-Bluetooth-d/?ALLSTEPS

O buscar en mercado libre alguna antena para 2.4GHz que aporte un poco más de dB al enlace y achurar un modulito como acá:




O sin conector, después de todo no vamos a andar cambiando de antena:





La otra es poner algún módulo bluetooth intermedio:
Celular (maestro) -> bluetooth (en modo puente/repetidor) -> bluetooth (esclavo)
El tema es que desconozco si el bluetooth del medio puede hacer de puente entre celular y bluetooth esclavo.
De última puede ser:
Celular (maestro) -> [bluetooth esclavo -> UART -> bluetooth maestro] -> (bluetooth esclavo -> PIC)

Donde lo que está entre [] sería el "repetidor".


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 13, 2016)

El módulo que había comprado Bluetooth es el hc06. Se te ocurre algo se puede con eso hacer eso de aumentar? Y si pones intermedios como se hace eso?


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2016)

Bueno, el hc05 puede actuar como maestro pero el hc06 no.

El repetidor precisaría un hc06 que sería el esclavo del enlace celular<->repetidor.
El uart del hc06 se conectaría al uart del hc05 que estaría configurado como maestro (ver https://alselectro.wordpress.com/2014/10/21/bluetooth-hc05-how-to-pair-two-modules/ por ejemplo) para conectarse la hc06 del lado del pic, haciendo de maestro del enlace repetidor<->lado pic.

Del lado del pic habría otro hc06 que actuaría como esclavo del hc05 del repetidor.
Por si todavía no soy claro, son 2 enlaces bluetooth, 1 del celular al repetidor y otro del repetidor al lado del pic (que también va a tener un hc06), es decir, serían 2 módulos hc06 y 1 módulo hc05 en total.

No quisiste meterle soldador para la antena eh?


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 13, 2016)

Meterle soldador a la antena si, porque no. Vos decis que funciona si extiendo la antena? Lo que pasa que son cortas por las frecuencias que trabajan. Vos decime y yo hago, no tengo problema de soldar algo. Acordate que tengo un hc06


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2016)

La verdad que no se si yo mismo lo haría, aprovechá las múltiples opiniones del foro para aprender y crecer y decidir por tus medios que es lo que conviene; no sigas comandos de nadie excepto que sea de tu jefe, que para eso pagan.

Capaz que mañana aparece alguien diciendo que mi propuesta es más complicada, y que en realidad conviene usar WiFi que ya vienen preparados para manejar más potencia, etc.
Si no sabés cual solución es la más conveniente, probá con la que más te guste, y si no anda ya vas a haber aprendido en el camino, y elegís otra variante, etc.
No hay certeza de que hay una solución ideal, hay que explorar y ver en el camino.
Saludos.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 13, 2016)

Esta bueno eso que decis de los Bluetooth pero la verdad voy a leer lo que escribiste de nuevo jeje porque nunca hice eso y nose como aún vos lo hiciste?


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 14, 2016)

No, no lo hice; es lo que pensaría si tuviera el mismo problema. La última vez que toqué un módulo bluetooth fue hace 6 años.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 14, 2016)

Yo igual recomendaría que centralice todo a un dispositivo en red ya sea por Wi-Fi o Ethernet (solo se tiene que conectar al router para hacer punto de acceso y listo), y luego de ahi use los módulos inalámbricos de toda la vida o usar ZigBee (que es mas adecuado a domótica), en su defecto, cableado con RS-485, aquí el único problema es crear una gate entre el celular y la red de sensores y actuadores, lo mejor es que aproveches el Wi-Fi del celular para ello en lugar de el bluetooth y luego lo pases a otro medio.

El protocolo de red es un poco complicado, pero solo tienes que aplicarlo al controlador central, después de eso podrás manejar tu propio protocolo en lo demás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2016)

La gran ventaja de usar "red de datos" es que no solo se puede manejar desde el celu sino que se puede monitorear el sistema con una PC desde Uganda... y sin cambiar/agregar nada al sistema ya diseñado... solo hay que configurar el firewall/router/lo que sea que tiene como gateway en la red para crear el tunel internet-pic


----------



## J2C (Ene 14, 2016)

.



Venia leyendo desde hace días vuestros comentarios y hoy encontré esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ndada-desde-tcp-ip-udp-modulo-esp8266-127752/ .



 Tal vez sea de utilidad para el iniciador del tema, ya que esta realizado con un PIC  !!!.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 15, 2016)

Hola, me compre  uno de estos módulos y un usb a UART sería no? Modelo PL-2303 lo conectó pero no veo que responda!, pongo AT a ver si dice ok pero nada y lo que notó, es que no es que falla el módulo WIFI o estoy conectando algo mal o nose. No entiendo capaz hay que puentear algún pin o algo. no lo entiendo


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 15, 2016)

Bueno Eh comprado el modulo ESP8266, y un modulito para ir probando el PL2303 que de un lado usb y del otro tengo 3v3, tx, rx, gnd y 5v, bueno lo conecto al modulo abri un programa tipo terminal para poder leer los comando AT o algo, la cosa que no me funciona. enciende el led del modulo WIFI, hice un puente que vi en algun lado 3v3 a vcc y 3v3 a PH-cd que es otro pin que tiene, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar. Que puede ser? estoy usando el programa Termite. Escribo AT para que responda y ni siquiera el led del modulo PL2303 parpadea el led como que envia. Ahora si saco los 3V del pin PH_CD del modulo WIFI, veo como el modulo PL2303 (lo pongo asi nose como llamarlo) veo que parpadea el led que transmite veo tambien un led en el modulo wifi que parpadea pero pantalla del programa Nada siempre en blanco. Me ayudarian por favor?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ene 15, 2016)

dcsalg dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me compre  uno de estos módulos y un usb a UART sería no? Modelo PL-2303 lo conectó pero no veo que responda!, pongo AT a ver si dice ok pero nada y lo que notó, es que no es que falla el módulo WIFI o estoy conectando algo mal o nose. No entiendo capaz hay que puentear algún pin o algo. no lo entiendo



Tienes el diagrama que estas siguiendo?

¡Saludos!


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 15, 2016)

La realidad es básico porque quiero comenzar manejandolo de la pc conecte.

PL2303 ----------------- ESP8266

Tx  -------------------------  TX
RX ------------------------- RX
3V3 ------------------------ VCC
  3V3 |----------------------- CH-PD
Gnd ------------------------ gnd
Así es y programa es Termite para comunicarme , no entiendo porque no funciona colocó AT y nada.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 16, 2016)

dcsalg dijo:


> La realidad es básico porque quiero comenzar manejandolo de la pc conecte.
> 
> PL2303 ----------------- ESP8266
> 
> ...



Eso esta mal, se debe cruzar Tx-Rx. TX es transmisión y RX es recepción, esas señales deben cruzase en un dispositivo a otro.


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 16, 2016)

Okis voy a probar graciassss la primera vez que uso esto


----------



## dcsalg (Ene 16, 2016)

Holaa, me funciono perfecto!!, ahora viene la pregunta del millon. Como hago para de un celular enviar datos y que este modulo se conecte con un pic para encender luces? haria un programa en app inventor, con varios on off, y cuando coloco encender luz de la cocina en ON, lo recibe este modulo y le envia la informacion al pic para que haga el trabajo. alguien tiene algun ejemplo sencillo? gracias


----------

